# Camo Confused Gulf Flounder!



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Went out tonight with Fishermon and Ethan. Got a couple flatties 14" and 17.5", saw tracks every where. Got a couple cool pics. In action, and 1/2 and 1/2 camo jod!!





































Never seen color like that. (could have somthing to do with me bad gig shot!!)


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

he was a strange color i noticed you were wadeing could you tell me how the water has been NICE FISH LET'S EAT:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

He's not multi colored you hit a nerve when you stuck him and that's what caused the difference in colors.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job!!! Nice looking conditions...I went to the pass and the current was ripping one way and the wind another making it very hard to see. Yeah looks like you hit em in the spine and stopped his blood flow.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Skin cancer. I hope you didn't eat it.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Banjo thanks for the pics. Ethan and I had a great time .

That flattie was light and pretty for a while ....we dragged the two behind the rig for the night and the one tried hard to camo as you can see in the pic. We kept them both alive till the very end... pretty cool how they change color...Ethan had a great time catching blue crabs...he said he's going back fo rthe 5 lb-er that got away...huge crab was a beast.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I've gigged flounder that managed to get off the gig and most often they'll come back to the same spot or close by. They all showed the same markings. I even stuck one from the night before in the same area he got off and he was marked like that as well


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Yea the gig damaged his circulation and couldnt get blood flow. But he looked cool. He looked like a half river fish and half sand fish. I lost one early this season that will tast like beer! Put him over the cooler, he shook hard and made the gig kill 4 beers. Got him off the gig hit the beer/ice jumped out and was gone dn find!

Thanks for taking me out ABE!!!Im glad Ethan liked it.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Job well done nice lookin fish!

flounder skin cancer... lmao...

I hope I can get the beer tasting flounder tonight! It might be pretty ttastey after I fry it up!


----------

